# Hello!



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, my name is Nate, Im 20, Im from Kentucky, Currently we have 15 Rocky/Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horses that we breed, show, train, and sell. When Im not on top of a horse I work for the USDA in the Farm Service Agency division...I hope I can share some know how and learn some stuff as well!!!

Nate


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Heyy!
Welcome to the community. 
Hope you enjoy it


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  Have fun posting!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi there and welcome! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## SOTB (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Welcome !


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy it here, and I hope to see pictures of your Horses, hehe!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

greetings from a fellow Kentuckian


----------

